# Chicks



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Any idea on what breed this may be?








Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Any thoughts


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

to young to tell I have seen RIR's with stripes like that. However many chicks have stripes like that.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Easter eggers have stripes like that but so do old English game


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a chick just like that with fuzzy legs and feet. Cute


----------

